# (DIY) Bagging and Folding or You Paid For It? (Reasons?)



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm very very new here, so I have a question in mind because I got a quote today and found out some new stuff. So that made me change my mind on a few things.

*1)* My question is, do most of you guys buy printed tshirt already bag and folded or do you do it yourself to save some cost? Why and what is better in your opinion?

*2)* I also found a link from this forums having a 1000 bag for 35+shipping. Which some printing place charge about 0.30cent for bagging and folding. 

All feedbacks would be appreicate and thanks in advanced.


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Also found the non tape bag (flap lock) and vent hole, anyone use these before?

Flap Lock Bags

Vent Hole Bags


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Umm anyone?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> *1)* My question is, do most of you guys buy printed tshirt already bag and folded or do you do it yourself to save some cost? Why and what is better in your opinion?


Either way can work. 

Better or "best" is relative to your business model. 

For some people, the time saving is worth having the screen printer do it. The time they save not bagging their own stuff is time that can be spent doing other things that help their business.

For others, they may have more free time that allows them to spend time bagging their own items to save the financial cost.



> *2)* I also found a link from this forums having a 1000 bag for 35+shipping. Which some printing place charge about 0.30cent for bagging and folding.


You would need to contact the printers you found to ask about the pricing for their finishing services. That's the area of the forum to ask for service referrals.



> Also found the non tape bag (flap lock) and vent hole, anyone use these before?
> 
> Flap Lock Bags
> 
> Vent Hole Bags


I've used the top ones before for t-shirts that I've bagged myself.



> Umm anyone?


Your original question was posted only 18 hours ago. People will visit the forums at different times and many here run their own businesses that keep them busy. It can sometimes take more than a day for a person with the answer to your question to see it and have time to respond  This allows people to post questions and respond in their own time.


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks rodney, sorry for the impatience, just a little excited that i'm getting all of these info.


----------

